

TLDR: Submerged continent found in the Indian ocean - ghosh
http://www.scilogs.com/allotrope/tldr-submerged-continent-found-in-the-indian-ocean/

======
ComputerGuru
Flagged as blog spam. Entire post is literally three sentences long and links
to a _much_ better article from the journal Nature:
[http://www.nature.com/news/long-lost-continent-found-
under-t...](http://www.nature.com/news/long-lost-continent-found-under-the-
indian-ocean-1.12487)

See also other "lost" "continents": Zealandia [0] in the Pacific (near New
Zealand, obviously), Sundaland [1] near the Malay islands, and the Kerguelen
Plateau in the Indian west of Australia [2]. Interesting how these three are
all very close to one another.

0: <https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zealandia_(continent)>

1: <https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sundaland>

2: <https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kerguelen_Plateau>

------
jevin
Hello from Mauritius ! Any questions welcome.

------
steve19
Give the time frame (600 million to 2 billion years since it sank) are there
likely to be interesting fossils on the sea bed? What about oil?

------
ashokvarma2
We need more of these tl;dr, circa(<http://cir.ca/>) style news content

